

MySpace developing "HyperTargeting" ad system, claims 300% increase in clickthroughs in tests - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/04/29/myspace-user-ad-targeting-will-be-optional

======
markbao
I hate to plug, but I will plug nevertheless: <http://cadmium.avecora.com/>

My micro-startup for targeted advertising on Facebook, but easily scalable to
other social networks.

Unfortunately, it hasn't been getting the attention that I would desire, but
nonetheless, there it is. :/

------
erickhill
"MySpace will give users the option of whether they want to participate in a
targeted advertising system that mines their profile's information." And,
they'll do this by pre-checking a checkbox, hidden below their privacy policy?

